# Looking for last minute Salt Fork Lake fishing reports ?



## Dragline

Heading out in the morning targeting Crappie. How's the bite been ?


----------



## Dragline

Great day on the water.


----------



## bountyhunter

I was there from 7am to 3pm ,trolled for eyes drifted for crappie got some dinks in the bays. lot of small white bass. great day to be out side,


----------



## Dragline

Another great day catching Crappie on Saltfork. Brought home 16 nice ones with 30 some through backs. Lot's of short males.


----------



## Salamander

How deep were they Dragline?


----------



## Dragline

I used a 1/8oz beetle spin, 1/16oz white tail gig or a bobber/minnow all day fishing no more that 3' deep. Last 2 days they seem to quit biting hard by 11:00am. After that it was work to get a bite. From what I see - the Crappie are shallow. A slow reel has been working well. The water temp I'm seeing is right at 63 in the coves. Thats prime temp !!


----------



## Salamander

Thanks for the report Dragline!


----------



## shorthair

Water temp today was 61-63.


----------



## Salamander

Thanks for the update shorthair. Did you do any good?


----------



## fishing_marshall

Any weeds showing up yet?


----------



## BABS

Good report. I will be out Friday. I will post a report.


----------



## shorthair

Did not notice any weeds. Did not catch any eyes.


----------



## cane pole

I fished the fork today from 3:00 pm till about 5:00. Was back in a couple cove's today shorthair is spot on with water temps. Caught 3 green fish on crank bait, had a toothy critter on ( musky ) for about 5 second's before he took off with my rooster tail. I'll be here a couple more days, I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Salamander

Thanks for the report cane pole!


----------



## Dragline

Tuesday, Tuff day... Slow biting crappie. Morning fishing 9:00 - 1:00. We knew the fish were at the spots we fished, they just had lock jaw.. Had to tease the hell out of them. Ended up with a nice mess (10) legal size to 12" but sure worked for them. Maybe evening fishing would have been bite time ?


----------



## Salamander

Thanks for the update Dragline. Hopefully they will be biting better soon with the warmup.


----------



## cane pole

I said I would keep ya posted, this won't take long. Fished from 9:30 am to 4:00pm nothing. Not a bite, a tap just a bad wind burn. Tomorrow is my last day probably till about 2:00.


----------



## Salamander

Thanks for the update cane pole. Dang that's a tough day.


----------



## BABS

Hows the water look? Color? Clarity? Temp?


----------



## cane pole

Today was my last day for a while at SF. A completely different day. When I arrived about 7:30 am and got on the water, there was this big yellow circle in the sky, something I hadn't seen for a couple days. The high winds of the previous 2 days were gone replaced with a light breeze. The lake was alive, fish jumping everywhere. You know the kind of morning you look forward to seeing when you go to the lake, and wish you hadn't slept in alittle. Water temp was 59 degrees about 2 ft of visibility on main lake. The first cast with a crank bait that I bought at the Knox marine fishing show ended with a big fat bluegill attached to my bait. Great sign it was going to be a better day. Went to the bottom with a Venom 3 in Better Beaver and struck gold. A brown fish, in a area usually not a producer for me. The day was set to be a great day when only 1.5 hrs in I got a call from my sister in WV. She has been having some medical problems let's just say, I had to call my day very short and drop off the boat and head to Elkins. The short day on the water sure did help my Outlook on SF. Had three bites produced 1 brown fish, a lost green fish at the boat a fat bluegill and a mystery bite. For me not bad for 1.5 hr after previous 2 days.


----------



## greendragon

I fished for bass today from11am to 5pm I caught more crappie than bass. 4 crappie one on a 4 inch tube. Only 2 bass on a square bill. The lake is about 3 feet low.


----------



## Ramrod01

My brother and I fished from noon to 7pm today and I brought home a 16" saugeye and 2 nice craps. That's it. I pulled the eye out of 19 feet on a vibe and we got the crappie in the stump field up past the stone house. Surface temp was 65 to 66 the whole time we were on the lake. The water was a little off color starting at the stone house.
I have no idea why Salt Fork is so far behind Attwood on crappie. The fish we cleaned were full of eggs, so I can't believe were on the backside of the spawn. Like they say "that's why it's called fish in, not catchin".


----------



## 1 Brutus

Nice report Ramrod. Lisa and I went to Atwood this evening and again the lake gave up the crappie. We kept 18 of them 10-11". Lets go fish next week after this upcoming rainy weekend!


----------

